# Noles Win Again!!!!



## Mako22 (Nov 29, 2014)

24-19, down you go again Gators!!!!!


GO NOLES!!!!!


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Nov 29, 2014)

nice win noles


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 29, 2014)

The ACC put the smack down on the SEC today how is that possible? Let the SEC spin begin!


----------



## pnome (Nov 29, 2014)

Go Noles!!!


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Nov 29, 2014)

Congrats on the win! You just skated by a unranked team showing again how unfit you are for the top four


----------



## jiminbogart (Nov 29, 2014)

Tech will beat FSU in the ACC CG!


----------



## maker4life (Nov 29, 2014)

We'll take it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 29, 2014)

GT gonna tear ya'll a new one !!!


Congratzz on yo win !!!


----------



## alphachief (Nov 29, 2014)

You mean...FSU WINS...UGA LOSES!


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 29, 2014)

We stole it but I'll take it!


----------



## GASeminole (Nov 29, 2014)

Louisville>Kentucky
Clemson>South Carolina
GT>Georgia
FSU>Florida(>UGA)

ACC 4, SEC 0

UGA is lucky Deshaun Watson wasnt taking snaps for Clemson when u played them, just like u were lucky Thomas fumbled on the pump.fake and put u into OT

SEC=Overrated. Suck it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 29, 2014)

28-0 on to next week.

Go Noles!


----------



## K80 (Nov 29, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> Louisville>Kentucky
> Clemson>South Carolina
> GT>Georgia
> FSU>Florida(>UGA)
> ...



In the Grand scheme of things those four matching up and beating those four this year isn't much to brag about. 

FL fired their coach mid year due to their dismal performance. Fsu should be embarrassed that they almost for beat by them... 

SC sucks so  bad  this  year spurrier  has given interviews without talking questions.... 

Kentucky is well Kentucky... 

Ga was not expected to hit on much this year.   They lost to the first two I mentioned for goodness sake.    And tech hada  decent team this year and was past due given their record against ga the past ten years...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 30, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> Louisville>Kentucky
> Clemson>South Carolina
> GT>Georgia
> FSU>Florida(>UGA)
> ...





Yep, Oh yeah baybay !!!! 




K80 said:


> In the Grand scheme of things those four matching up and beating those four this year isn't much to brag about.
> 
> FL fired their coach mid year due to their dismal performance. Fsu should be embarrassed that they almost for beat by them...
> 
> ...





You know what???



I don't  wan't to hear that bullcrap, go back and read my "Class Less" thread ...




GET OVA IT !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 30, 2014)

Looking like it's all coming together...

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## K80 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, Oh yeah baybay !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing class less about this post.   Gt  is the only win of those four that should be a proud win.  Your boys showed up   to play.   Don't change the fact that ga is crap this year ( with glimmers of bright spots.   I know I know that's what ga fans day every year...). Now like I said in the other thread, y'all go take care of fsu.   Y'all should be able to handle them this year.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 30, 2014)

K80 said:


> Nothing class less about this post.   Gt  is the only win of those four that should be a proud win.  Your boys showed up   to play.   Don't change the fact that ga his crap this year ( with glimmers of bright spots).



This year?? Georgia is ALWAYS crap. FSU is bout to try to win 2 more rings, y'all enjoy the Toilet Bowl in mid-December once again.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Nov 30, 2014)

K80 said:


> In the Grand scheme of things those four matching up and beating those four this year isn't much to brag about.
> 
> FL fired their coach mid year due to their dismal performance. Fsu should be embarrassed that they almost for beat by them...
> 
> ...



Right. Because they are only important, tough wins when another SEC team beats them. Isn't your mantra always that every SEC game is rugged and if you win, no matter how, its a big win? So which is it? Is the SEC tough top to bottom or not? You cant have it both ways.
Funny how those great SEC West wins arent looking so tough now either. Auburn, LSU, Arkansas, and Texas AM=average football teams.
Before you try to change the subject. No, FSU isnt a great team. If they played in the SEC West they would have lost a couple of games.They may very well lose to GT, but they can also play with any SEC team except maybe Alabama, if Winston doesnt turn the ball over four times. UF's defense is as good if not better than any other SEC team.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2014)

K80 said:


> In the Grand scheme of things those four matching up and beating those four this year isn't much to brag about.
> 
> FL fired their coach mid year due to their dismal performance. Fsu should be embarrassed that they almost for beat by them...
> 
> ...




In other words, Uga's schedule this year was garbage, yet they still have 3 losses.


----------



## K80 (Nov 30, 2014)

Hunting Teacher said:


> Right. Because they are only important, tough wins when another SEC team beats them. Isn't your mantra always that every SEC game is rugged and if you win, no matter how, its a big win? So which is it? Is the SEC tough top to bottom or not? You cant have it both ways.
> Funny how those great SEC West wins arent looking so tough now either. Auburn, LSU, Arkansas, and Texas AM=average football teams.
> Before you try to change the subject. No, FSU isnt a great team. If they played in the SEC West they would have lost a couple of games.They may very well lose to GT, but they can also play with any SEC team except maybe Alabama, if Winston doesnt turn the ball over four times. UF's defense is as good if not better than any other SEC team.



I'm Sorry do you have me confused with someone else or are you just painting with a broad Brush?  

Ga is much like fsu, when they are on they can play with anyone in the country.   The big difference is their playmaker is their qb.  Our qb well he's far from being a star.   I would have loved to seen Murray play with this team... 

The though games for ga  aren't tuff because their in the sec,  it's because their bitter rivalries with FL, Auburn, and spurrier.

I don't care what conference vandy, Kentucky,  and etc are in they suck. This year the top sec teams are off, the teams from the east are off more than the west. 

None of this changes the fact that the acc year in and year out sucks....


----------



## Mako22 (Dec 1, 2014)

K80 said:


> None of this changes the fact that the acc year in and year out sucks....



Wrong!


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 1, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> This year?? Georgia is ALWAYS crap. FSU is bout to try to win 2 more rings, y'all enjoy the Toilet Bowl in mid-December once again.



I thought it was FSU, who not too long ago, was playing in bowls such as the Champs Sports Bowl (2) And Emerald Bowl?


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 1, 2014)

Woodsman69 said:


> Wrong!



Who else is typically competitive in the ACC?

Let's hear it Woodsman.   op2:


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2014)

FSU is garbage!!!A heaping pile of hot,stinking garbage!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 1, 2014)

K80 said:


> In the Grand scheme of things those four matching up and beating those four this year isn't much to brag about.
> 
> FL fired their coach mid year due to their dismal performance. Fsu should be embarrassed that they almost for beat by them...
> 
> ...



And there it is.  What happened to "Top to bottom"?  Maybe, just maybe, the middle and bottom of the SEC isn't that good after all.

I seem to remember catching some grief for daring say that the ACC Atlantic is better than the SEC East this year.  Maybe it is so.

Here's a news flash.  The SEC has one elite team this season, Bama.  A couple of very good teams, Ole Miss and Auburn (even though they both teeter on "above average").  The rest are nothing to write home about.

PLus, I have always been under the impression that if you took 4 SEC teams at random and out them against four teams from any other conference, they should go, at least, 2-2.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Dec 1, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> FSU is garbage!!!A heaping pile of hot,stinking garbage!!!



Yep.  We are.  Yet we keep winning, and you can't stand it.


----------



## pnome (Dec 1, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> FSU is garbage!!!A heaping pile of hot,stinking garbage!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2014)

pnome said:


>



If you'll read through the threads theres several FSU fans that constantly call UGA garbage so I'm just returning the favor.
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9129802&postcount=17
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9129920&postcount=5
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9130030&postcount=17
http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9129704&postcount=4


----------



## alphachief (Dec 1, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> If you'll read through the threads theres several FSU fans that constantly call UGA garbage so I'm just returning the favor.
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9129802&postcount=17
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9129920&postcount=5
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9130030&postcount=17
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9129704&postcount=4



Cry baby!  Your all so sanctimonious dawg nation slobbered all over themselves all year talking FSU down and propping up your owe so moral program (what a joke)...and continue to do it today.  We on the other hand just made the casual observation at the beginning of the year that like every year...you guys would lose some games you should have won and be an also ran.  I know the truth hurts...


----------

